# I wasn't circumcised, now hear my trouble



## kelltrue (May 20, 2008)

Hello all.

I know that new posters aren't usually taken seriously at message boards, but I assure you I am not a troll, nor do I expect to ever become a contributing member of this message board. But today I had a realization that I felt I should share.

First, I will say that I am not pro-circumcision. But I am not anti-circumcision. That said, I do not think that a man's sexual life should be forever affected by his parents' decisions. On to my point ...

Some background:
I'am in my mid-twenties, live on the eastern coast of the U.S., am sexually monogamous, and uncicumcised.

About 4 or 5 months ago, I got a yeast infection. After about a week of waking up and climbing into the shower to notice white "nastiness" inside the foreskin, I finally got the courage to go to the doctor. At this point my foreskin had become irritated to the point that I was getting small cracks in the skin. It was painful and worrying.

The doctor4 recommended that I use something called "Greer's Goo" and regular Neosporin. He said the Goo would soothe my skin and the Neosporin would eliminate the fungal problem.

He was right! In a few days I was good as new.

Unfortunately about a month or two later, I climbed into the shower to see that the infection was back, just ever-so slightly. So I slathered on some neosporin and headed off to work. (I didn't use any Greer's Goo as my foreskin was not irritated.)

The next morning ... the same thing. More Neosporin, rinse and repeat. My infection continued for another four weeks. (Neosporin applications continue, mind you.) My foreskin became irritated and I headed in to the doctor's office.

I told him everything and he seemed concerned. He said that he was going to put me on a strong anti-fungal prescription medicine. He said there was a good possibility of it damaging my liver, so no drinking or taking aspirin, etc. I filled the prescription and the regiment began.

One Week later ...

No improvement.
At this point I would like to mention to you all that my penis had become intensely painful, itchy and, for lack of a better word, disgusting. I hated to look at it or touch it ... and it was a part of ME.

Back to the doctor's office I go. He recommends a circumcision.
I am heartbroken. I have to weigh the consequences of the permenent decision against what I have been for my entire life ... whole. (No piercings, etc.)

I head back to the doctor to discuss the details of my impending circumcision. While meeting with him I mention (in passing) that I'm running out of Neosporin.

...

After a second of contemplation, he mentions that a chemical in Neosporin (and any anti-fungal) can cause irritation that is similar to a yeast infection.

Long story short, I ended the Neosporin applications that very day ... and get this ... in 3 days I am back to normal!

I spent a total of 2 months with constant burning and itching that could've been avoided.
... but not by circumcision.

I wouldn't trade my foreskin for the world. My girlfriends (more than 8 at this point) whom I have had sex with, mind you, all agree:
It looks uglier but feels better.

I just wanted to let soon-to-be mothers out there know two things:
1. If God didn't want it there, why would he put it there?
2. Yeast infections (in boys) can be cured (can be, not WILL be) cured by doing nothing at all!

Ok, that's all guys. Now go be parents to some awesome human beings.

~J


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I would have to agree with you! As I was reading your post I was thinking "Why in the world would you put an antibiotic there? That would HELP a yeast infection grow!" As it happens, I thought I had a yeast infection a couple weeks ago and was treated with Diflucan for it- two pills, 3 days apart. Sort of cleared up but came back. What you described is what I'd call it too- LOTS of whiteish yellowish ICK in all the folds- AND, frankly, under my "foreskin". (I'm female.) Itchy. Red. Painful. BLAH. So I called my dr.'s office back who then prescribed a prescription oral antifungal/antibacterial. So far, I am mostly back to normal, but I am not yet done with the course, either. At no time did anybody say "Well let's just cut those parts off".

Btw, my boyfriend is intact and I have never said "It looks uglier".







And, in case anybody gets the idea that I got that because my BF is intact, it is called "BV"- bacterial vaginosis- and is caused by an imbalance/overgrowth of bacterial which are NORMALLY present in the vagina. Stress or a new sex partner can cause this. I had this with a new partner about 4 years ago, actually, and he was circ'd.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey man, I'm glad you got that under control. It's actually known in intactivist circles that neosporin is a "no no" on genitals.

And I agree with Nathan1097 about intact looking better. I bought the unedited version of the movie "Young Adam" which has an extremely sexy scene of hottie Ewan McGregor giving a loooooooong full frontal. Mmmm...mmmmm!


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kelltrue* 

I just wanted to let soon-to-be mothers out there know two things:
1. If God didn't want it there, why would he put it there?
2. Yeast infections (in boys) can be cured (can be, not WILL be) cured by doing nothing at all!


Yup, and if we can deal with them in girls we can deal with them in boys! I had a chronic yeast infection for four months -- treatment consisted of a lot of things, but chopping something off was never presented as an option.









This post also proves to me, however, just how many medical providers don't know what the heck they're dealing with when it comes to an intact penis. Neosporin, which is an antibacterial ointment, would kill any good bacteria to fight your yeast infection -- it would never be recommended for a woman to treat her yeast infection that way, and while I realize penises and vaginas are different, yeast is not. So I'm not really sure what your doc was thinking.

Second, why in the world didn't he give you Diflucan (oral tablet) or instruct you to use Monistat?! Both of those are recommended for male partners when women pass yeast infections to them through intercourse. Le sigh.

Docs need to know more about solving foreskin issues than "cut it off!" What do they do when a circumcised male comes in with one? Suggest cutting off the glans, or proceed with normal treatment?


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

I think its horrible that the doctor did such a sucky job in helping you, even though he/she tried. Everyone has problems with different parts of their body at times. You get an ear infection, it does not mean the ear is defective and needs to be removed!

Yet when it comes to the foreskin, there is this "3 strikes your out" mentality. If they cant figure out a solution by the third visit, the problem is assumed to be some "natural defection" in the foreskin itself, and the only solution left is seen as cutting it off.

You would think when doctors encounter cases like yours, they would learn from them. So the next time they have man/boy with a foreskin problem, they treat them more like they do women. That is, treat the problem, and not remove the area.

But for some reason they never learn from this stuff. Either way, its good to see everything turned out ok for you.


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

Neosporin? OUCH! Maybe if you got it caught in your zipper or something.... If my husband or boyfriend told me - 'it itches, look at this. I've been putting neosporin on it and it's awful.' I would buy him some monastat. See women are used to docs trying to cure their bits not cut them off so we're a little handier at treatment







Anti-bacterials make yeast infections worse.

Glad your bits got better and the ladies are happy!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, I think pretty much anyone who knows anything about penis care (not implying you were clueless







) knows that Neosporin does not belong on penises outside of an unexpected zipper incident.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

WTH....Neosporin for a yeast infection? DUH!







I don't know what that hack was thinking, but just about any halfway-educated quack should know that it won't do anything for a yeast infection! I'm sorry you had to find out about this moron the hard way. You should consider writing a letter to the state medical board. That's just pathetic!

And I don't think intact penises are gross-looking, or that circed are more attractive. It's actually hard to look at my dh's circed penis now, and realize what a huge scar he has, and how he has absolutely no foreskin or frenulum left -- it's actually a turn-off, not a turn-on.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I have to agree. Penises in general are funny looking, but I can't look at a circumcised penis without a feeling of nausea and revulsion.


----------



## Dave2GA (Jul 31, 2005)

Neosporin has an ingredient that can cause irritation of the glans. It is not recommended for genitals, but it is often so prescribed. More U.S. ignorance. Next time use the external creme that comes with Monistat or a similar female yeast preparation or use clotrimozole 1%. It should take care of it quickly.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

I can't believe a doctor recommended Neosporin, that's terrible.

For future reference, if you ever get red/itchy/whatever - slather some monistat on it


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for sharing this, I honestly didn't know about neosporin.

But, uglier? Not at all!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.* 
I can't believe a doctor recommended Neosporin...


or a circumcision!! jees..

my thought while reading this was that he was going to prove why he needed a circ. lol... My thoughts were... why don't you do diet modification, or herbal salves to get rid of yeast infection, don't lop off the end of your penis!

glad you didn't !


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

p.s. I don't think penises are attractive in general -- genitals are funky looking, you know?

When I'm with a partner, I like/love him for who he is -- I don't get sad when I see his penis, or upset.

When I see a little tiny baby, or one who was a preemie especially, and see that he's circumcised, that's when I get sad and upset...it's hard for me to explain the difference between, but that's how I feel.


----------



## My*Scorpio (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the story. Once again, bad medical advice almost led to a circumcision.

I'm glad you avoided it though.

And I strongly disagree that an uncircumcised penis is "ugly." I fail to see what's "pretty" about a cut penis. It's scarred, rough looking and dried out, like a dishrag left to dry on the porch.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your story.

It makes a lot of sense. *Neosporin is an antibacterial not an antifungal* so it only makes sense that by using that you were worsening any fungal issues you had. Leaving it alone or using an actual anti-fungal cream is a much more reasonable recommendation. I would find myself a new doctor, that one doesn't even know how to use over the counter medicines.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papai* 
And I strongly disagree that an uncircumcised penis is "ugly." I fail to see what's "pretty" about a cut penis. It's scarred, rough looking and dried out, like a dishrag left to dry on the porch.

well said


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Intact looks much better than circumcised, IMO. There's no scar, for one thing! It also just looks totally wrong for the glans to be exposed when flaccid.... or for a baby's glans to be exposed









love and peace.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Heck, I was screaming neosporn neosporin, the first time you mentioned it....

I was told by a dr never to use that stuff as a huge percentage of people are allergic/sensitive to the extra ingredients. Any time the stuff comes up, I say something(-: And in my case it was an infection I was treating from earrings.... I would NEVER use it on a cut or recommend it. For yeast, you can also use plain yogurt-- may not get rid of the worst case, but would prevent most from progressing if you use at the first sign.

I'm glad you posed your story as horrendous as part of it sounded and because I wasn't sure where you were going to go with it.... To say I was relieved by the end of it is a understatement.

Any time you want to become a intactivist, come back.... maybe find a baby and spend a few quiet moment enjoying his or her existence and then think about what is happening every day to our boys.

We just need more people who have btdt... and since you are male and intact, your word and experience has a lot of clout(-:

and:

Quote:

p.s. I don't think penises are attractive in general -- genitals are funky looking, you know?
I second that!

Thanks for the post.

Jessica


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papai* 
I fail to see what's "pretty" about a cut penis. It's scarred, rough looking and dried out, *like a dishrag left to dry on the porch*.

What a vivid and accurate picture you paint with words, Papai.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papai* 
And I strongly disagree that an uncircumcised penis is "ugly." I fail to see what's "pretty" about a cut penis. It's scarred, rough looking and dried out, like a dishrag left to dry on the porch.


Quote:

BamaDude-What a vivid and accurate picture you paint with words, Papai.

Quote:

LoveChild421- well said
Actually I disagree. I found that comment very rude, hurtful, and the "dishrag" part quite disgusting. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, some people think circed penises look ugly, some think intact penises are ugly. Personally I feel all genitals (male and female) are not very attractive.

But the point is not what you find attractive, but its about being respectful of other people and their bodies. There is enough disrespect from the pro-circ side on the male body, lets not accept this kind of talk on our side.

I think one of the key principals of this forum should be to respect each others bodies, be they circumcised, intact, or female.


----------



## tennisdude23 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree with perspective, but I am a guy, so I don't find penises that attractive anyway, lol. But, I can't say either looks ugly. I think that intact looks more natural in the flaccid state, but in the erect state they look pretty much the same. Ok, scar tissue is ugly, but I guess some people may not be thrilled with tissue bunching up at the bottom of the glans. Who cares? Asthetics are not important. In a baby, the circumcised penis looks very weird; and a fresh circ. I guess is not beautiful. But ugly? Seems like a strong word. Everyone has different preferences and it's all completely subjective. In the end, a penis is a penis. Sure, they may work a little differently based on the foreskin or the lack thereof, but they all achieve the same goal. To judge what's better looking is pointless, but yeah, calling things ugly is just going to far and it's a little bit insensitive. It is what it is!

PS: Thanks for the neosporin tips people; it's good to know stuff like that.


----------



## needhelpplease (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't get why on earth Neosporin, an antibiotic, was recommended/used for a fungal infection! That's the absolute opposite of what should be done! I am glad your problem got sorted though despite bad advice.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm glad you got it under control. Neosporin down there=icky!

I'm a chick and I get a yeast infection EVERY time I'm on an antibiotic. Its so annoying but I've gotten good at treating them myself. Lots and lots of yogurt and cleaning down there daily with just water (get all the excess yeast off-which I usually bathe daily anyway but I'm extra careful during those times) 95% of the time gets rid of it on its own. If I cant get it to go away after a few days, or at least improve, I will break down and use an over the counter med, but I dont like using it unless I have to.

My intact son has never had an infection of any sort, but his circ'd dad has! It can happen to anyone, male or female, and I'm so glad you didnt go get circ'd because of it. Circing wont get rid of a yeast infection, thats just silly


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

For yeast monistate and never use neosporine on the penis only bacatracin.

Your dr obviously didnt know much about the intact penis.

FYI yeast happens to intact and cut men the same and the cure is the same. Antifungal


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kelltrue* 
It looks uglier but feels better.

I am very sorry for your recent experience. However, that line cracked me up!! That might be actually be a slogan that could change some minds LOL!


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin* 
And I agree with Nathan1097 about intact looking better. I bought the unedited version of the movie "Young Adam" which has an extremely sexy scene of hottie Ewan McGregor giving a loooooooong full frontal. Mmmm...mmmmm!
























:

FWIW, I don't think it's uglier. I just think that slogan would work for some women hehe.


----------



## catholic74 (May 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 
Intact looks much better than circumcised, IMO. There's no scar, for one thing! It also just looks totally wrong for the glans to be exposed when flaccid.... or for a baby's glans to be exposed









love and peace.









First of all, I just want to say that I don't think anybody's penis, whether cir'd or not is ugly. I believe in bodily integrity and that includes being sensitive to people and their parts.

That being said, it's interesting to me that now that I'm so used to my son's intact penis, I do feel a tiny bit taken a back when I see the "exposed" penis of a circumcized baby boy. I now feel comfortable with the idea that a penis is meant to be an internal organ, tucked safely in its' foreskin. I have never seen my son's actual penis (forget what's it's called technically). I won't see that until his foreskin retracts on it's own of course. He's not yet a year. So it does feel a little funny for me when I see a baby boy who doesn't have that covering. I feel like the foreskin gives my son a sense of privacy and ensures a sense of bodily integrity by keeping his most intimate part out of sight since it's covered by his foreskin. I feel so blessed that I realized the benefits of leaving him intact.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catholic74* 
First of all, I just want to say that I don't think anybody's penis, whether cir'd or not is ugly. I believe in bodily integrity and that includes being sensitive to people and their parts.

That being said, it's interesting to me that now that I'm so used to my son's intact penis, I do feel a tiny bit taken a back when I see the "exposed" penis of a circumcized baby boy. I now feel comfortable with the idea that a penis is meant to be an internal organ, tucked safely in its' foreskin. I have never seen my son's actual penis (forget what's it's called technically). I won't see that until his foreskin retracts on it's own of course. He's not yet a year. So it does feel a little funny for me when I see a baby boy who doesn't have that covering. I feel like the foreskin gives my son a sense of privacy and ensures a sense of bodily integrity by keeping his most intimate part out of sight since it's covered by his foreskin. I feel so blessed that I realized the benefits of leaving him intact.

Wow, so glad you said that, I was thinking of mentioning that but knew I wouldn't be able to do so with any brevity or eloquence.

I very much agree. I also had a friend refer to an intact child's penis as 'cute' and 'looking like a baby carrot' when someone casually mentioned that she was researching the issue and had no idea what one looked like.

I would never think of referring to an infants penis as ugly, except that a newly circumcised one is wounded- it doesn't look ugly, but just looks, well wounded, injured... words fail me.

Jessica


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
I would never think of referring to an infants penis as ugly, except that a newly circumcised one is wounded- it doesn't look ugly, but just looks, well wounded, injured... words fail me.


how bout peeled carrot?


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Like a PP mentioned, yogurt can help. I've used yogurt a few times for myself and once hubby, who's intact, caught it off me - we were TTC so skipping a session wasn't really an option. I slathered yogurt on him a couple of times and it cleared up in two, maybe, three days.

And like others, I certainly wouldn't call an intact penis ugly but would agree that they have their advantages.


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
Actually I disagree. I found that comment very rude, hurtful, and the "dishrag" part quite disgusting. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, some people think circed penises look ugly, some think intact penises are ugly. Personally I feel all genitals (male and female) are not very attractive.

But the point is not what you find attractive, but its about being respectful of other people and their bodies. There is enough disrespect from the pro-circ side on the male body, lets not accept this kind of talk on our side.

I think one of the key principals of this forum should be to respect each others bodies, be they circumcised, intact, or female.









:

VERY well said, my friend.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
Actually I disagree. I found that comment very rude, hurtful, and the "dishrag" part quite disgusting. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, some people think circed penises look ugly, some think intact penises are ugly. Personally I feel all genitals (male and female) are not very attractive.

But the point is not what you find attractive, but its about being respectful of other people and their bodies. There is enough disrespect from the pro-circ side on the male body, lets not accept this kind of talk on our side.

I think one of the key principals of this forum should be to respect each others bodies, be they circumcised, intact, or female.

I used the word dried out dishrag because that's exactly the image that comes to mind when I see pictures like this and this.

I personally don't have much invested in the attractiveness of penises. I'm more attracted to vaginas. But to say that a circ'd penis "looks better" or is "prettier" when it is (in general) scarred and dried out, doesn't really make much sense to me.

I don't call circ'd men's genitals "ugly" but I certainly don't praise them as being "pretty" or "not as ugly as uncircumcised penises," which is what was being said.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majazama* 
how bout peeled carrot?

That is a very accurate description* of how my 3 day old nephew's penis looked.

*Description, not value judgment


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to post here and share your story. I just have one small detail to add...

My first son was circumcised (big mistake I regret every day); and guess what? As a baby, he suffered yeast infections on a regular basis. So circumcision doesn't prevent them either (in case anyone was thinking it might).

Again, thanks for sharing your story....and I wonder if you mightn't become a regular poster here, after all.







Even if you just keep us in mind when you decide to become a parent, there's so much to be learned on these boards. The type of thinker you are (or at least from what I've gathered from your post), you'll probably find yourself feeling quite at home here; even if you don't have kids yet. I'll definitely be watching for you.









(PS: Might I suggest doing some research about the infection and possible treatments. Doctor's often jump quickly into a "solution" because it's easier - though, I'm sure you know that. I know I've seen more natural solutions to yeast infections on here; so poke around some. Also, I've never heard of using neosporin, but that doesn't mean anything besides that I haven't heard anything about it)

ETA: I just read through the replies here; and I think "uglier" isn't the proper term for how people feel about un-circ'd penises. It's "unusual"...and people don't like that, because they don't like change. But I second the notion that it feels better...there's no denying that whatsoever.


----------



## purplestraws (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blu Razzberri* 
to add...

My first son was circumcised (big mistake I regret every day); and guess what? As a baby, he suffered yeast infections on a regular basis. So circumcision doesn't prevent them either (in case anyone was thinking it might).


One of my good friends' son was circumcised and he has had an infection on his penis for close to 6 months now. It simply won't go away. When the first doctor told her that it was possibly a yeast infection my friend was shocked. She thought that only girls got yeast infections!









But, yes...circumcised or intact...both penises are capable of becoming infected.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papai* 
I used the word dried out dishrag because that's exactly the image that comes to mind when I see pictures like this and this.

I will admit that those penises look "dried out", (and quite overly scarred) all I can say about that is I am circumcised, and my genitals look a heck of a lot more moisturized then that, lol. Again, even if it did, thats not the point.

Quote:

I personally don't have much invested in the attractiveness of penises. I'm more attracted to vaginas. But to say that a circ'd penis "looks better" or is "prettier" when it is (in general) scarred and dried out, doesn't really make much sense to me.

I don't call circ'd men's genitals "ugly" but I certainly don't praise them as being "pretty" or "not as ugly as uncircumcised penises," which is what was being said.
No one is saying you need to find them pretty, heck if you want you can make a whole thread about how you dont think circed penises look pretty. (There are certainly enough people out there in America saying the same about intact penises)

The point is not your opinion on whats pretty. The point is that you compared circumcised penises to "a dishrag left to dry on the porch."

Maybe you just got a little carried away (we all do some times) but that kind of language is disrespectful and insulting, and if you dont understand that, you need to. Because I personally believe this movement is just as much about respecting the male body as it is about ending RIC.


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

I guess since I am only used to see DS & DH's at this stage if I happen to see a circ'ed one it's on a child. And that just makes me sad to think what happened to them.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

I haven't read all the replies yet but next time try something like lotrimin. My ds got yeast infections all the time his first year (and he was circ'd btw so I don't see how circing would solve the problem anyways) and lotrimin always cured it right away.

I just don't understand why a doc would recommend circing in the first place. Circ'd guys get yeast infections too. I remember my first lover got a yeast infection from me and he was circ'd.

The more I think about it the more the doc sounds like a total quack. It's common sense to suggest an anti-fungal like nystatin or lotrimin for a yeast infection and it makes no sense to suggest a circ. I'd stay clear of that doc IMO.


----------



## foreskin friendly (Jul 16, 2007)

1. Has your partner shown signs/ been treated?
2. Never neosporin!! If anything, monistat..or if you need an anti-fungal that (I think) is a bit stronger.. clortrimizole - (over the counter)...

3.YOGURT!!! plain for application to the site (If mild- this may just do the trick)... and whatever flavor you like for eating...the acidolphilus helps....

ALSO.. along those lines...

try modifying your diet.. limit sugar.. which everything that we don't want thrives on...

good luck..

(and think about your neutral stance on circumcision.. I am not pro-circ or anti-circ for ADULTS...
but...
when it comes to our smallest citizens and their inherent right to bodily sovereignty... I do not support, and am MILITANTLY AGAINST FORCED body modification!!) You might just make a difference in a little ones' life if you stop teetering on that fence (and I'm sure you actually just did by sharing your post!!)

Cheers! -


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I remember the one time I had a skin yeast rash (under the bra strap). I went to my gp, had no idea what was going on there*. Showed it to him, told him that I'd been putting neosporin and hydrocortisone on it. He groaned. "You're feeding it!" he told me and gave me the Rx stuff.

*I had had a lesser case years ago and went to a different gp at that time. That quack told me that I was allergic to the elastic in my bra.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

One time, I got a fungal infection in my armpit. True story. It wasnt pretty.


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BamaDude* 
What a vivid and accurate picture you paint with words, Papai.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
Actually I disagree. I found that comment very rude, hurtful, and the "dishrag" part quite disgusting. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, some people think circed penises look ugly, some think intact penises are ugly. Personally I feel all genitals (male and female) are not very attractive.

But the point is not what you find attractive, but its about being respectful of other people and their bodies. There is enough disrespect from the pro-circ side on the male body, lets not accept this kind of talk on our side.

I think one of the key principals of this forum should be to respect each others bodies, be they circumcised, intact, or female.

Point taken.

I had edited my comment about five times before I posted, but clearly I should have gone for the all-important sixth edit to make it read "What a vivid and *in some cases* accurate picture you paint with words".

You see, I was intimately involved with someone for whom the "dishrag" comment was unflatteringly apt; If ever there was a man who would benefit dramatically from the glans dekeratinization that is one of the tangible results of foreskin restoration, it was him. I tried to broach the subject of foreskin restoration with him, but he found the very idea of such a thing hysterically funny and flatly refused to take me seriously. You can lead a horse to water...









My humblest apologies if I offended you or anyone else, Perspective.


----------



## mommy_mel (May 22, 2008)

I'm glad you are feeling better and didn't let them pressure you into getting circumcised. I appreciate the no neosporin tip,my son is intact and I was pressured by the doctor to have him cut during my whole pregnancy,up until he was a month old. Every visit. I was told yeast infections are a big problem with intact men.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BamaDude* 
Point taken.

I had edited my comment about five times before I posted, but clearly I should have gone for the all-important sixth edit to make it read "What a vivid and *in some cases* accurate picture you paint with words".

You see, I was intimately involved with someone for whom the "dishrag" comment was unflatteringly apt; If ever there was a man who would benefit dramatically from the glans dekeratinization that is one of the tangible results of foreskin restoration, it was him. I tried to broach the subject of foreskin restoration with him, but he found the very idea of such a thing hysterically funny and flatly refused to take me seriously. You can lead a horse to water...









My humblest apologies if I offended you or anyone else, Perspective.

Thanks, that really means a lot.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purplestraws* 
...She thought that only girls got yeast infections...

You can count me in on that one too. I had no idea boys could get them either until DS did. My first reaction actually was that I was embarrassed because I didn't realize it was a common thing, and I thought that somehow it was my fault (like; maybe I 'gave it to him' when he was born or something crazy like that!







: ) In my defense; my family is largely made up of girls.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foreskin friendly* 
...Has your partner shown signs/ been treated?...

Yes, this. But even if your partner is NOT showing signs, they should be treated too. They can simply 'hold' the bacteria without getting infected; and keep re-infecting you.


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kelltrue* 
I wouldn't trade my foreskin for the world. My girlfriends (more than 8 at this point) whom I have had sex with, mind you, all agree:
It looks uglier but feels better.
~J

Thanks for your post. I'm married to an intact man and I have to say - and NOT just to be nice - I find an intact one WAAAAAAAY more attractive.


----------

